# Real Beekeeping Men Don't Read Directions!



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Will I ever learn? LOL, I just read the last post by BeeNovice about how excited they were taking honeybee pictures and laughed to myself. I bought a Kodak Digital Camera a few months back....course, who needs to read directions! I just figured out a few days ago all on my own that there is a zoom feature on the camera.... DUH


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

hey Jeff use macro function on your digital camera


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

lol
How are you supposed to know about the 1000's of features that you can use but never will if you don't read the instructions???


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

ScadsObees; Amen!! If they wouldn't put so many "bells and whistles" on these "newfangled" cameras they would be alot cheaper. Oh! but I long for the days when you just set the "speed" and the "aperture" and were so MUCH! more creative. It is fun though to put the photos on the computer!! Etc.Etc.!!!


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Oldbee said:


> ScadsObees; Amen!! If they wouldn't put so many "bells and whistles" on these "newfangled" cameras they would be alot cheaper. Oh! but I long for the days when you just set the "speed" and the "aperture" and were so MUCH! more creative. It is fun though to put the photos on the computer!! Etc.Etc.!!!


I like Samsung s630 I bought since it is easy to use and has lots of manual options ( speed and aperture ) that I am familiar with from "normal" cameras.
I don't even go into all that border, extra duper super image filters and effects 
The old was is all I need...


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Select AUTO, turn on, remove lens cap, point, and press the botton........that is my kind of digital camera


----------

